# Logitech G430 Headset - RIESEN Problem!



## Nixii (17. März 2014)

hallo Community, wie im Titel zusehen ist habe ich ein RIESEN Problem mit dem Headset.
( langer Text kommt nun )

Also
Ich benutze das Programm Realtek HD Audio Manager (war standard mäßig drauf)
Alleine dort mein altes Headset anzubringen ( Roccat Kave ) und dazu parallel die Lautsprecher laufen zulassen war ein großes hin und her. Am Ende habe ich es irgendwie doch hinbekommen obwohl alles total falsch ausschaut.
So weiter im Programm.
Nun habe ich das G430 mit dem usb adapter für die Gaming software
Mache ich den dolby sound an und mache das Beispiel an, dann funktioniert das Headset.
Das wars dann auch! Ich habe dann sehr lange rumexperimentiert bis ich es mal hinbekommen habe das ich auf dem Headset, Sound bekomme aber dafür gehen die Lautsprecher nicht mehr :/
Vom Mikro wollen wir garnicht erst anfangen, das funktioniert überhaupt nicht.
Außer ich habe es ohne dem Adapter in der hinteren Klinkerbuchse angesteckt, dass soll so aber nicht sein 

Brauche ich Realtek überhaupt um alles einwandfrei laufen zulassen? 
Wenn ja, wie mache ich Realtek klar das alles einwandfrei laufen kann, sodass er zb den Usb erkennt? 
( Ich habe alle möglichen Version drauf gespielt von Realtek und nirgendswo funktioniert es so, dass ich jede Klinkerbuchse einzelnd einstellen kann )

Haben wir hier einen absoluten Experten der mir helfen kann? 
Ich bin für Telefonate ( skype ) und auch mit Teamviewer und allem einverstanden.
Ich wäre echt froh, wenn man mir bei dem Problem helfen kann.

Liebe Grüße Nixii


Ps: Rechtschreibfehler sollen nicht beachtet werden <.<


----------



## Herbboy (17. März 2014)

Das Headset mit USB hat ne eigene Soundkarte, wenn Du das nutzt, ist der Soundchip vom Mainboard nicht mehr aktiv und daher auch die Boxen nicht mehr, die ja dort angeschlossen sind.

 Du kannst nur entweder die Lautsprecher oder das Headset nutzen, und Headset-USB abstecken => dann sollte wieder der Soundchip + die Boxen aktiv werden. USB wieder dran => Headset wird aktiviert. Oder man schaltet es bei Systemsteuerung, Sounds&Hardware, Sound per Maus jeweils aktivieren - da müsste so was stehen wie "Lautsprecher Realtek", da per Rechtsklick drauf und bei "Standardgerät" und "Standardkommunikationsgerät" aktiviere, dann ist der Onboardsound aktiv Und fürs Headset genau so, da steht dann vlt so was wie "Logitech USB" oder so.


----------



## Nixii (18. März 2014)

Danke für die Antwort! Es funktioniert super und danke für die Beschreibung und Erklärung!

Dennoch ist meine weitere Frage, gibt es keine Möglichkeit die Lautsprecher mit dem Headset dann noch parallel laufen zubekommen?
Oder muss ich wirklich immer wieder alles umstellen?


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (18. März 2014)

Herbboy schrieb:
			
		

> Oder man schaltet es bei Systemsteuerung, Sounds&Hardware, Sound per Maus jeweils aktivieren - da müsste so was stehen wie "Lautsprecher Realtek", da per Rechtsklick drauf und bei "Standardgerät" und "Standardkommunikationsgerät" aktiviere, dann ist der Onboardsound aktiv Und fürs Headset genau so, da steht dann vlt so was wie "Logitech USB" oder so.



Wenn das so nicht geht, wüsste ich nicht wie. Bin mir eh nicht sicher, ob man da mehrere gleichzeitig aktivieren man kann


----------



## McDrake (18. März 2014)

JoghurtWaldfruechte schrieb:


> Wenn das so nicht geht, wüsste ich nicht wie. Bin mir eh nicht sicher, ob man da mehrere gleichzeitig aktivieren man kann


Dann müsste Das Programm ja zwei verschiedene Soundkarten ansteuern.
Glaub nicht, dass das bei nem Spiel vorgesehen ist
:/

Was evtl gehen würde ist, wenn Du die 3.5mm-Anschlüsse nimmst beim Headset (ohne USB-Adapter) und dort dazwischen einen 3.5mm-Verteiler nimmst.
Dann hast du aber garantiert keinen Rundumklang mehr.


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2014)

Nixii schrieb:


> Danke für die Antwort! Es funktioniert super und danke für die Beschreibung und Erklärung!
> 
> Dennoch ist meine weitere Frage, gibt es keine Möglichkeit die Lautsprecher mit dem Headset dann noch parallel laufen zubekommen?
> Oder muss ich wirklich immer wieder alles umstellen?



Gleichzeitig geht es nicht, weil ein Programm nur EINE Soundkarte nutzen kann, also ENTWEDER Headset ODER Onboardsound.

 Ich hatte mal irgendwo was gelesen, dass es mit viel rumtricksen hinbekommt, aber das ist dann auch nicht Wahre. 


 Du kannst aber bei "Systemsteuerung / Sound&Hardware" mal einen RECHTSKLICK auf Sound machen, dann "Verknüpfung erstellen", dann hast Du ein Symbol zu dem Fenster "Sound" auf dem Desktop. Dann musst Du wenigstens nicht immer erst ins Systemsteuerungsmenü, sondern kannst per Doppelklick auf das neu angelegte Symbol das "Sound"-Fenster schnell aufrufen


----------



## Nixii (18. März 2014)

Okey, dankeschön für die Hilfe, dann werde ich Herbboy 's Vorschlag zu gute nehmen.


----------



## Xavato (18. Februar 2015)

bitte nicht beachten und löschen 

falls ein admin/moderator das sieht bitte löschen weil ich leider nicht weiß wie


----------

